# Stereo volume lowers when braking?



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

*It's due to the auto volume feature in the config. menu of the stereo..

Owners Manual page 7-10 
*
*Auto Volume*
The auto volume feature
automatically adjusts the radio
volume to compensate for road and
wind noise as the vehicle speeds up
or slows down, so that the volume
level is consistent.

The level of volume compensation
can be selected, or the auto volume
feature can be turned off.
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Radio Settings.
3. Select Auto Volume.
4. Select the setting.
5. Press the BACK button
to go back to the System
Configuration menu.

*Maximum Startup Volume*
The maximum volume played when
the radio is first turned on can
be set.
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Radio Settings.
3. Select Maximum Startup
Volume.
4. Select the setting.
5. Press the BACK button
to go back to the System
Configuration menu


ccasion14:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Golden RS nailed it. It threw me the first car I had that did that also. Only problem it only measures road noise your car is making not noise by someone else and as weak/quiet as our stock stereos are sometimes gets hard to hear. Probably just need an amp esp. in rear! LOL


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Golden. I overlooked this in the manual. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## cheryld (Jul 16, 2011)

does it have a auto volume if so that is it .. i love it on my radio helps drown out the road sounds. acording to the speed


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

GM has been doing this for awhile. I first noticed it in my 99 Monte Carlo


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Also if you car has bluetooth, when you make/receive a call, the A/C will lower.. Pretty cool


----------

